
Slicedham - engineering stories - tilt
http://www.slicedham.co/
======
kilimchoi
Hi Everyone,

Happy to answer questions about the site. This website spun out of this github
repo, [https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs). As an avid blog
reader, I wanted to put together a place where I can get the latest news on
software development and learn from them.

------
cblock811
So is this like [https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)? What are you doing
differently?

~~~
kilimchoi
Well, for better or worse, lobste.rs severely restricts signups so you cannot
really participate in the discussions. I opened it up for slicedham so that
anyone can submit interesting posts and comments.

